# "Forge of Stones", an action/adventure fantasy/scifi novel



## stoneforger (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello! I'm posting here in order to tell the world of Kindle readers about my first novel, Forge of Stones. Available from Amazon from $0.99, as well from my site http://www.stoneforger.com and smashwords.com I'm primarily looking for people to read and review the book, in order to get feedback.

You can visit the book's page at Amazon, here: http://www.amazon.com/Forge-of-Stones-ebook/dp/B004TAFJXA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1303489702&sr=8-2

Thanks in advance for taking a little of your time to consider reading the book!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## stoneforger (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello again! I'm giving away "Forge of Stones" for* FREE*, up until June 6th! Instead of the $1.30 the e-book costs at smashwords, you can use a coupon and get it for free!
From time to time I'll be handing it for free, to see if that makes so much of a difference.

*Forge of Stones* is a fantasy/science fiction adventure, and is available from Smashwords, here: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/50974

The coupon code to get it *FREE*, is : *JA85Y*

Happy downloading!


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats on the book! Good luck with it!


----------



## stoneforger (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks! I hope you'll enjoy it. I want to get some feedback at some point, so I'll know whether my next novel will be in the same vein (perhaps beginning a series), or if I should try something different. Depends on the mood as well though.


----------



## stoneforger (Apr 22, 2011)

Well, I'm just posting a few things concerning my book, Forge of Stones. Namely, where you can get it, and where you can find me as well as stuff I'm working on (I've been kinda slow to update but trust me, I'll get around to it soon). So:

In a world dominated by religious law, the ruling theocracy is about to enter a period of unprecedented upheaval. A pilgrim from a forgotten place ventures into the desolated heart of the Widelands, where myth meets reality and only the faithful or truly fortunate dare enter. A rebel and a young apprentice both seek answers they had never thought could ever be answered. And all the while, the future of their world hangs in a precipitous balance. Their journey will lead them to uncover long-lost secrets and truths that will shake the very foundations of the world and change everything, forever.

My site:

http://www.stoneforger.com

Buying the e-book from my site or the paperback edition via Amazon:

[URL=http://www.stoneforger]http://www.stoneforger.com/2011/02/22/forge-of-stones/[/url]

Getting the book from smashwords.com: (Remember - for *FREE* until June 6th - coupon code is JA85Y)

[URL=http://www.smashwords]http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/50974[/url]

At Google Books, with preview available (50%):
http://books.google.com/books?id=dvYdfdiPZHkC

At Goodreads (with the option to read 50% of the e-book or buy it for $1.50):
http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/11496141-forge-of-stones

The book's Facebook group (please send for an invitation if you'd like):
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_115228028556012

My Facebook "fan" page (the place where you can get updates from the site basically):
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Stoneforgers-Den/100262583392557

And the twitter feed:
http://twitter.com/#!/stoneforgerden

If you've already downloaded or bought the book, please do be so kind and leave a kind word, like, remark, review or opinion. Any and all are welcome. Let me know what you think of my work.

If you don't have Forge of Stones, your chance at a FREE copy ends at June 6th. I'll be giving out coupons from time to time, but why wait?

Cheers, and have a fun summer season!


----------



## RebeccaKnight (May 1, 2011)

I just downloaded this!    Thank you for the free book, and best of luck with your launch!


----------



## stoneforger (Apr 22, 2011)

Well thank you for downloading, I hope you thoroughly enjoy my book. It's been a couple of months since I actually launched it, but I'm kinda slow to market it as thoroughly as I'd like. It's much more work and a lot more frustrating than actually writing it. But, if it's any good readers will keep coming (I hope).

Even though I'm actively looking for someone else to publish in a more traditional way (I'd love to see it in a local bookstore), I'll keep on publishing myself, and trying to get people to know my work.

Again, thanks for giving me the opportunity to spread my work (and word).


----------



## stoneforger (Apr 22, 2011)

I wanted to list the book for FREE on Amazon as well, but that is not an option. A walkaround is to list it on other major retailers for free, and let Amazon catch up and make it free as well.

I did just that, making Forge of Stones available for free from Smashwords. When it is finally included in the premiere distribution catalog, I hope to see the ebook on other retailers as well, and then naturally on Amazon.

The goal? More readers.
Will it be always for FREE? Probably not. Perhaps for the whole summer, I dunno.
It's like asking if you will like it. I can't know the answer to that. But you can find out. For free.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/50974


----------



## stoneforger (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello once more, thanks for the downloads the book has so far. I'm posting to let you know that "Forge of Stones" has finally been approved from Smashwords.com for premium distribution.

That means that within two weeks' time at the most the e-book will be available from Barnes & Noble, Sony, Apple iBookstore, Kobo, Diesel, and Scrollmotion.

Since the price is still set to free perhaps B&N will not include it, I'm not sure on the legalese about that.

Hope Amazon picks up the free price soon enough.

I'll let you know, so you can let your friends know too. Enjoythe summer and let meknow!


----------



## stoneforger (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello! I was just notified from Smashwords about the Summer/Winter 2011 Sales – (Summer in the northern hemisphere, winter in the southern hemisphere). From what I can gather, Forge of Stones was automatically enrolled because it’s free, and it will be made specially available on sale at Stanza on the iPhone/iPod Touch, and on Aldiko for Android phones.

I don’t think I can provide any special links or whatnot, so here’s the book’s page on smashwords


I guess books on sale will be available on a special section somewhere in these two mobile apps, so if you are a happy user of one of those, happy downloading and enjoy reading “Forge of Stones”!

Thanks to those who have already downloaded a copy, and please do tell me what you think! A review would be great too!

Have a nice summer (again!)


----------



## stoneforger (Apr 22, 2011)

I haven't received any complaints about any problems with the Kindle and Forge of Stones, but because I became aware of some issue with another device, I'd just like to inform everyone that if you're having trouble on the Kindle or any device for that matter, please mail me and let me know so I can send you a .mobi or any other format of the book from my own sources (both Kindle and Smashwords convert from other formats - PDF and .doc respectively).

Though I had created my own e-books (using Calibre), uploading directly to the distributed format is regretfully not an option.

Sorry in advance if anyone has run into trouble. Just mail me and I'll see to it that you get an e-book that works.


----------



## stoneforger (Apr 22, 2011)

Forge of Stones is finally available for free from Amazon and the Kindle Store.

If you believe it might be interesting read, there's nothing to stop you now, so head over to http://www.amazon.com/Forge-of-Stones-ebook/dp/B004TAFJXA/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1310630780&sr=1-1 and get your copy now.

I hope you enjoy reading it, and tell your friends about.

What I am dying for is a review though. An honest, constructive review.

Well then, happy downloading (if you haven't so far!) and enjoy the summer!


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

I've downloaded a copy!


----------



## stoneforger (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks! Lots of people downloading today, hope this goes on, and hope you enjoy it!


----------



## stoneforger (Apr 22, 2011)

Forge of Stones is now available for $2.99.

The first reviews point out that it's a bit too lengthy, but intriguing and with plot twists and mysteries that will keep you hooked to the very end.

Why don't you find out yourself, if you haven't downloaded it already:

http://www.amazon.com/Forge-of-Stones-ebook/dp/B004TAFJXA/


----------



## stoneforger (Apr 22, 2011)

August is a slow month. I decided the price was too high, so I dropped it back to $0.99. This time I don't think I'm going to change it.


----------



## stoneforger (Apr 22, 2011)

Hope September kicks in well for everyone!

Have a nice winter too!


----------



## stoneforger (Apr 22, 2011)

I'd like to let everyone know that the e-book price has changed to $2.99 and soon there will be some sort of marketing deal/campaign which will probably make the price change again.

Just looking out to inform people.


----------



## stoneforger (Apr 22, 2011)

In a world dominated by a theocratic regime, a rebel and a thinker embark on an unwilling adventure that will challenge everything about the past and shape their future in ways they could not have ever imagined. A strange pilgrim sets out on a journey that will bring him to the heart of everything, while all the while a revolution that will turn brother against brother is brewing. The truth behind everything will shatter their world, and nothing will ever be the same again..

Amazon Customer Reviews:

"Similar to the Silmarillion"

--Ed Pegg "Math puzzler"

"So many times I was tempted to put it aside and go on to something else, but I would get strung along by some mystery that needed solving or some question that needed answering, and so I would read on."

--Lorna J. Gethers "kukikreem"

The best part : it's FREE until Sunday, March 11th. 
http://www.amazon.com/Forge-of-Stones-ebook/dp/B004TAFJXA/
B004TAFJXA

_<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book, thanks! --Betsy>_


----------



## stoneforger (Apr 22, 2011)

Forge of Stones is now available for *FREE* for an indefinite period of time!

Grab your copy now, read, rate and review!
http://www.amazon.com/Forge-of-Stones-ebook/dp/B004TAFJXA/


----------



## stoneforger (Apr 22, 2011)

3 out of 5 stars : When Fantasy and Science Fiction meet

An interesting intersection of fantasy and science fiction with a hilarious robot although the story suffers from too much detail, which makes the story slow to read.

The book begins with introducing the main characters and those chapters made me think that this would be a standard fantasy novel. The world is intriguing although it's very stratified and a little hard to believe. You get a lot of different viewpoints from different aspects and parts of the society. That helps to flesh out the world a little. The story lines of the characters start to intersect although it does seem a bit forced at points.

I liked how the story lines began to come together and how the science fiction aspect of this book began to be slowly revealed. I must admit that I was not always able to follow what was going on this book, especially when it came to the Pilgrim. My confusion increased when the book turned into science fiction. The robot, whom I love since he is such a great character, explains everything, but I am still left with many questions. I wonder what will happen next in this story and if there will be a sequel.

I would recommend this book to those that enjoy fantasy with a large cast of characters and fantasy with a large does of science fiction.


----------



## stoneforger (Apr 22, 2011)

Another fresh review from Goodreads , 4 out of 5 stars:

By Jeremy Poole:

The forge of stones is not an easy read. It's long and at times unnecessarily over descriptive, the story has a variety of characters, that are seemingly unconnected and the writer jumps from place to place.
However, I still really enjoyed this fantasy, science fiction meets total recall (Schwarzenegger). It really intrigued me and I felt I wanted to finish it. The character were well written and I felt their pain and their hope. I also felt their frustration and inability to affect the ongoing war.
I do feel the writer did himself a disservice by not making more of the battle for power in Pyr, this could have been far less descriptive and more driven. The story would have been more effective if it had been a little shorter.
But when all said I liked it.


----------



## stoneforger (Apr 22, 2011)

Another fresh review on Amazon.com:

4.0 out of 5 stars Entertaining SciFi/Fantasy
I downloaded a free version that reads like a scroll to try out the Kindle reader on my new tablet, and after a couple of chapters was so engrossed that I bought the regular version. Did not disapppoint- kept me interested on several levels and had some surprises. It transported me to that world. A good read!
Published 5 days ago by Eric H. Smallwood


----------

